

Back to the future - zubairq
http://www.zubairquraishi.com/zubairquraishi/back-to-the-future.html

======
mark_sz
Good post. I love this part:

"In my view this is as bad as hating someone from another country simply
because they do not understand their environment or the context in which that
other person is living, or because they believe the media image portrayed
about other countries. So programmers and programming languages may have more
in common with daily life and politics than you may think."

This is so true.

